# Ubisoft sagt, Spieler raffen einfach nicht, wie geil NFTs sind



## SimonHoffmann (28. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft sagt, Spieler raffen einfach nicht, wie geil NFTs sind* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ubisoft sagt, Spieler raffen einfach nicht, wie geil NFTs sind*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Hurshi (28. Januar 2022)

"Laut Nicolas Pouard geht es angeblich auch nicht um Ubisoft oder den Profit, " 
Geilster Satz ever .


----------



## Cobar (28. Januar 2022)

Und Ubisoft so: "Wir halten die Käufer zwar für dumm, das führt aber leider auch dazu, dass sie unsere NFTs nicht kaufen wollen. Das ist schade, weil wir dafür extra einen Mitarbeiter einstellen musste, der den Leuten erzählen soll, wie toll doch NFTs sind und wir müssen den Mitarbeiter auch noch bezahlen müssen. Kauft endlich unsere NFTs und gebt uns euer Geld!"


----------



## Weltende (28. Januar 2022)

Oh ja - Jetzt versteh ichs. Vorher gab es nie Möglichkeiten Ingame Items an andere weiterzugeben. Dank NFT ist das nun endlich machbar. Vielen Dank! Keine Ahnung mit welcher häretischen Magie die das vorher immer gemacht haben, aber das müssen wirklich furchtbar fragwürdige Methoden gewesen sein.


----------



## MarcHammel (28. Januar 2022)

"Wie überheblich und arrogant willst du rüberkommen?"
Ubisoft: "Ja"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2022)

Sauerlandboy sagt:
Ubisoft rafft es nicht dass es seinen ehemals guten Ruf mit Geldmacherei-Tricks mehr und mehr verspielt.


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2022)

Dazu, mal wieder, ein aktuelles Video von Deutschen Entwicklern




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPh10P9gCFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Teilweise sehr amüsant


----------



## DerSnake (28. Januar 2022)

Ubisoft > Das zweite EA.


----------



## 1xok (28. Januar 2022)

Ubisoft versteht anscheinend wirklich nicht, dass das auch ohne NFT funktioniert. Siehe Steam Marketplace.

Ein Sekundärmarkt funktioniert wunderbar auch ohne NFT. Entscheidend dafür sind Dauerbrenner wie CS:GO, wo es einfach mit dazugehört und in ein Gesamtkonzept eingebunden ist (Stichwort: Steam Workshop).

Man könnte das vielleicht auch über NFT lösen. Nur das ist eine Entscheidung, die ganz am Ende steht. Zuerst einmal braucht man die digitale Ware, die man verkaufen möchte. Die Leute haben halt keinen Bock auf die seasonal Skins von R6, die nur während der Season handelbar sind. Und sie haben vielleicht generell weniger Lust auf die drögen R6 Skins als auf die Community Designs, die über den Steam Workshop kommen. Diese werden natürlich auch frei gehandelt:








						M4A4 | The Emperor - CS:GO Stash
					

M4A4 | The Emperor skin prices, market stats, preview images and videos, wear values, texture pattern, inspect links, and StatTrak or souvenir drops.




					csgostash.com
				




Ubisoft zäumt das Pferd komplett von hinten auf.  Niemand kauft ihnen ihren Schrott ab, nur weil sie NFT drauf schreiben. Was wollen sie denn verkaufen und wer soll es herstellen?  Darüber würde ich mir an Ubisoft Stelle mehr Gedanken machen.


----------



## David Benke (28. Januar 2022)

Ich soll mir also von einer Firma, die mit "Hyper Scape" gerade ihrem nächstem Spieleflop den Stecker ziehen musste, vorwerfen lassen, ich verstünde nichts von der Zukunft des Gamings. Welch Ironie...


----------



## Gemar (28. Januar 2022)

Wenn jemand mit lächerlichen Argumenten versucht Dir seinen Scheiß aufzudrängen.
Ubisoft!


----------



## Phobinator (28. Januar 2022)

"Aber was wir in erster Linie sehen, ist das Endgame!"

...ja ich kenne ihr "Endgame" - Ubisofts Geldbörse^^


----------



## OutsiderXE (28. Januar 2022)

Ich verstehe vll. nicht was daran so toll sein soll aber ich verstehe auch nicht was daran so schlecht sein soll.


----------



## 1xok (28. Januar 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Ich soll mir also von einer Firma, die mit "Hyper Scape" gerade ihrem nächstem Spieleflop den Stecker ziehen musste, vorwerfen lassen, ich verstünde nichts von der Zukunft des Gamings. Welch Ironie...


 "Hyper Scape" ist doch nur gescheitert, weil dessen Items nicht auf NTFs abgebildet sind. Mit NFT wäre das durch die Decke gegangen. Ganz bestimmt ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Januar 2022)

Einige Firmen haben längst gemerkt was Spieler wollen. Es gibt drei Sorten Menschen auf der Welt. Die erste lernt aus Büchern. Die zweite aus Beobachtung. Und die dritte (Ubisoft) muss erst gegen den elektrischen Zaun pissen.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (28. Januar 2022)

Ubisoft sagt, Spieler raffen einfach nicht, wie geil NFTs sind? Nun, nur weil etwas geil ist, ist es noch lange nicht sinnvoll, vorteilhaft oder gut. Oder es ist nur für eine Partei geil und für alle anderen nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Januar 2022)

Sorry Ubisoft, aber Nö 

Kein Interesse für diesen Kram


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. Januar 2022)

Ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn die Spieler das ganze nicht verstehen. Mit besseren Erklärungen rücken sie aber auch nicht raus. Also verstehen sie scheinbar selbst nicht was daran jetzt der riesen Vorteil für die Spieler sein soll.


----------



## David Benke (28. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Nun, nur weil etwas geil ist, ist es noch lange nicht sinnvoll


Sag das mal Amouranth


----------



## KSPilo (28. Januar 2022)

Sobald ein börsennotierter Publisher sagt, unsere Kunden verstehn das brilliante Konzept nur noch nicht und es geht nicht um Profit, sondern um einem Mehrwert für unsere Kunden...

Da schrillen bei mir sämtliche Alarmglocken...

🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨🛎🚨


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Sag das mal Amouranth


Was wohl Asmongold dazu sagen würde...


----------



## VinylScra (28. Januar 2022)

_"Im Endeffekt geht es um die Möglichkeit, Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben, Items weiterzuverkaufen" : Weiter oben hat bereits jemand kommentiert - das geht auch ohne NFTs - sie müssten es halt in ihren ubi-launcher /website einbauen, so wie steam es auch geschafft hat jahre bevor es blockchain gab. ubisoft connect haben sie uns ja schon erfolgreich aufgedrängt. vl können sie es ja heimlich im hintergrund über NFT technologie laufen lassen wenn es ihnen so gefällt xD dann sind sie auch bald wieder in den medien sobald das jemand entdeckt. vl. wollen sie ja um jeden preis ständig in den medien sein. das gelingt auch mit NFTs und dem einstellen von Spielen xD_


----------



## BxBender (28. Januar 2022)

"Ubisoft sagt, Spieler raffen einfach nicht, wie geil NFTs sind "

ich glaube fast, das werden die bei Die Siedler auch sagen? ^^ ;-P


----------



## BladeWND (28. Januar 2022)

Ich versteh nach wie vor nicht was das ist... und ich bin zu alt dafür


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Januar 2022)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Ich versteh nach wie vor nicht was das ist... und ich bin zu alt dafür


Das besagte Devplay Video in Post #7 sagt eigentlich alles warum es nicht vernünftig geht, wobei Jan Wagner schon wirklich versucht der Grundidee fair gegenüber zu sein bevor man es "zerreisst" 😁

Trotzdem besteht der Großteil des Videos aus all den Problemen die das Zeug mit sich bringt und hier in einigen NFT Threads auch schon stellenweise erwähnt wurde.


----------



## xaan (28. Januar 2022)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Ich versteh nach wie vor nicht was das ist... und ich bin zu alt dafür


Es ist ein Echtheitszertifikat, das belegt, dass deine digitale Kopie die einzig wahre, echte Kopie ist. Andere Menschen können eine Kopie der selben Datei besitzen. Aber sie haben halt kein Echtheitszertifikat.

Ja, das ist genau so bescheuert wie es klingt.

Theoretisch kann man damit sowas wie digitale Amiibos machen. Digitale Items die über unterschiedliche Spiele hinweg genutzt werden können. Die auch außerhalb des Marktplatzes der Entwickler gehandelt werden können. Aber praktisch ist das extrem schwierig umzusetzen, weil für jedes NFT-Item in jedem Spiel separate Assets erzeugt werden müssen. Das ist teuer. Das kommt über den Handelspreis der NFTs nie im Leben wieder rein.


----------



## BladeWND (28. Januar 2022)

Also habe ich das doch eigentlich verstanden... aber das ist doch nur für Leute die angeben wollen?! Man hat doch eigentlich nichts davon!?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Digitale Items die über unterschiedliche Spiele hinweg genutzt werden können.


Und das ist zugleich die größte Krux an den Dingern ... innerhalb eines Publishers kann das noch funktionieren (solange er will🙄) aber darüber hinaus war es das weil keiner Extras einbaut für die er nicht einen müden Cent sieht.
Von Kompatiblität und Graphikstil mal ganz weg. 🤨


----------



## xaan (28. Januar 2022)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Also habe ich das doch eigentlich verstanden... aber das ist doch nur für Leute die angeben wollen?! Man hat doch eigentlich nichts davon!?


Jup. Ich habe noch kein NFT-Angebot gesehen, das irgendeinen Mehrwert gehabt hätte außer "bragging rights" das "Original" zu besitzen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Januar 2022)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Also habe ich das doch eigentlich verstanden... aber das ist doch nur für Leute die angeben wollen?! Man hat doch eigentlich nichts davon!?


Nein nicht mal angeben kann man damit, da dein NFT vielleicht einzigartig ist in der Hinsicht, daß du der Eigentümer und Besitzer bist, aber theroretisch trotzdem jeder davon eine Kopie haben könnte.
Was würde es dir bringen ein ganz bestimmtes Ferrarimodell zu besitzen, wenn jeder Honk es auch "kopieren" und fahren könnte.


----------



## MrFob (28. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Und das ist zugleich die größte Krux an den Dingern ... innerhalb eines Publishers kann das noch funktionieren (solange er will🙄) aber darüber hinaus war es das weil keiner Extras einbaut für die er nicht einen müden Cent sieht.
> Von Kompatiblität und Graphikstil mal ganz weg. 🤨


Aber selbst da ist das Ding doch: Dafuer brauchst du ja keine NFTs. Der Publisher weiss ja ohnehin, welche Inhalte du bei ihm freigeschaltet hast.
Ubisoft selbst macht das ja auch schon ewig. Darum kann man ja in jedem ihrer Spiele als Ezio, Bajek oder mit ner Watch_Dogs Jacke rumlaufen, egal ob es nun reinpasst oder nicht.
NFTs haben da allerhoechstens einen echten Nutzen, wenn man sowas bei jemandem zertifizieren muesste, der keinen Zugriff auf die Daten des Urhebers der urspruenglichen Assets hat (aber irgendwie trotzdem due Markenrechte da was mit zu machen oder so, ist also voellig weltfremd).

Den einzigen „Nutzen“, den ich nach wie vor fuer NFTs sehe (bei Spielen und allem anderen auch) ist, dass man wieder ein neues kuenstliches und energetisch sauteures Spekulationsobjekt erstellte, das zu Mondpreisen unter irgendwelchen „Sammlern“ gehandelt wird.
Wenn Ubisoft dann von jeder Transaktion einen Brocken Kohle abbekommt ohne dafuer was machen zu muessen  finden die das natuerlich geil.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Januar 2022)

Wie ich schon mal schrieb, man stelle sich vor, man hat im Idealfall eine blaue Mauritzius und irgendwann wenn der Verkäufer kein Bock mehr darauf hat, kannst Du sie nicht einmal betrachten, es bleibt nur noch die Besitzurkunde. 😲


----------



## xaan (28. Januar 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber selbst da ist das Ding doch: Dafuer brauchst du ja keine NFTs. Der Publisher weiss ja ohnehin, welche Inhalte du bei ihm freigeschaltet hast.


Solange es innerhalb des walled garden eines einzelnen Publishers bleibt ist das richtig. Aber NFTs können ja theoretosch auch frei gehandelt werden. Ein NFT-Schwert aus Diablo könnte theoretisch auch in Assassins Creed Verwendung finden. Die Entwickler müssten es nur unterstützen und einbauen. Aber genau das sehe ich nicht passieren. Denn was haben sie davon, das zu tun?Was bringt es Ubisoft, wenn sie Blizzards NFTs in ihren Spielen verwursten? Was bringt es Blizzard, wenn sie Ubisofts NFTs unterstützen? Wo ist der Gewinn?


----------



## MrFob (28. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Solange es innerhalb des walled garden eines einzelnen Publishers bleibt ist das richtig. Aber NFTs können ja theoretosch auch frei gehandelt werden. Ein NFT-Schwert aus Diablo könnte theoretisch auch in Assassins Creed Verwendung finden. Die Entwickler müssten es nur unterstützen und einbauen. Aber genau das sehe ich nicht passieren. Denn was haben sie davon, das zu tun?Was bringt es Ubisoft, wenn sie Blizzards NFTs in ihren Spielen verwursten? Was bringt es Blizzard, wenn sie Ubisofts NFTs unterstützen? Wo ist der Gewinn?


Ja eben, genau das meine ich ja. Entweder diese beiden hypothetischen Publisher machen eine Kooperation, dann könnten sie auch gleich direkt die relevanten Daten teilen, oder eben nicht, und dann viel Spass, wenn Publisher 1rausfindet, dass Publisher 2 seine Assets nachbaut/kopiert.


----------



## ZgamerZ (28. Januar 2022)

Ich glaube eher, dass die Typen bei Ubisoft natürlich nicht RAFFEN WOLLEN, WIE UNGEIL NFTs in Games sind, vor allem nicht, wie dermaßen sie sich damit auf dem Holzweg befinden. 

Natürlich sagt die NFT-Abteilung von Ubischrott, dass sie NFTs geil finden in Spielen XD - Stellt sich ja auch kein Autoverkäufer hin und sagt "Ja natürlich sind Autos doof! Vor allem die Übergroßen SUVs! Lauft lieber weiter zu Fuß, das machen meine Familie und ich auch nach wie vor!".

Man hat bei Ubizofft inzwischen auch schon so viel Personal, Marketing und vor allen Dingen Geld reingepumpt, dass man jetzt kaum bereit dazu sein wird, einfach kampflos aufzugeben. Dass man offenbar schlecht dasteht, merkt man aber auch schon am Wortlaut, der für mich irgendwo zwischen Hochnäsigkeit, Verärgerung und aufkommender Verzweiflung anzusiedeln ist.

Anstatt zu sagen, wie es ein seriöses Unternehmen tun würde, das seine Kunden und den Rest der Welt von etwas neuem überzeugen will und weiß, dass diese sehr kritisch sind und es ein mitunter langer Weg werden wird, und halt sagt: "Natürlich habt ihr Bedenken und viel Ablehnung, aber gebt uns die Chance euch von den Vorteilen zu überzeugen und von unseren Plänen!"...

Stellt man sich hier einfach hin und sagt: "Ja ihr kapiert es einfach nicht! Der Kram ist voll geil, ihr seid das Problem, weil ihr alle doof seid!"

Zeigt irgendwie auch wieder schön, wie Ubisaft und Gefolge ihre eigenen Kunden von oben herab behandeln.

Und nur mal so ganz nebenbei: Ich hatte neulich mal so ein bisschen Langeweile und habe einfach mal ein bisschen geschaut, wie das denn steuerrechtlich mit dem An- und Verkauf von NFTs aussieht. Hier ist aktuell noch sehr viel im Ungewissen, die einzige, wirklich feste Faustregel lautet: "Der Jahresfreibetrag ist ein Umsatz von 600€ - Und wenn dein Kryptoguthaben exakt ein Jahr auf deinem Konto unangetastet gelegen hat, kannst du die Einnahmen in € steuerfrei einbehalten". - Zumindest aktuell noch.

Sagen zumindest viele Kryptomagazine und Seiten, welche aber auch keinen Hehl davon machen, dass auch sie nicht wirklich wissen, was Sache ist.

Jetzt aber kommt da Bewegung rein, diese Faustregel wenn man sie so nennen will, wackelt. Denn die Finanzämter haben bemerkt, dass da einiges zu holen ist. Habe neulich was von Besteuerungen von 21% und mehr bei Bitcoin und Co. gelesen.

Was hat das jetzt mit NFTs in Games zu tun? Vielleicht nichts, vielleicht aber bald schon sehr viel. Denn angenommen irgendwer ist so begeistert von QUARTZ, dass er NFTs ankauft und natürlich gewinnbringend weiterverkauft. Solange dies mit Ingamewährung passiert, die auch nur für Ubisoft-internen Kram ausgegeben werden kann, kein Problem.

Sobald aber "Gewinne" in der echten Welt darin enthalten sind und deine Umsätze die Blase des Publishers/Entwicklers verlassen, kann es zu einem Problem werden. Alleine schon, weil dir als "NFT-Gamer" bei sehr regem Geschäftstreiben unterstellt werden KÖNNTE, dass du ein Gewerbe betreibst (Es gibt immer wieder Fälle, in denen beispielsweise auf ebay Menschen Ärger bekommen, weil sie zu oft und zu viele Dinge verkaufen). Schon jetzt ist es so, dass Leute die mit NFTs Geld verdienen, in der Bringschuld sind, was Aufzeichnungen und Nachweise über ihre Transaktionen fürs Finanzamt angeht, und da die Gesetzeslage aber eine sehr trübe Brühe ist, macht der ganze Plunder umso mehr Spaß.

Die Strafen, welche allesamt unter "Unwissenheit ist keine Ausrede" laufen, rangieren irgendwo zwischen 500€ - 10.000€ - Bewährung - 10 Jahre Knast.


-"Wir haben die negativen Reaktionen erwartet. Wir wissen, dass es sich [bei NFTs] nicht um ein leicht greifbares Konzept handelt."

Und darin sehe ich das große Problem, denn die Typen scheinen es selber auch noch nicht verstanden zu haben. Was zu unangenehmen Überraschungen führen kann.

-"Im Endeffekt geht es um die Möglichkeit, Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben, Items weiterzuverkaufen, sobald diese ihren Nutzen verloren haben, oder sobald sie aufgehört haben, das Spiel zu spielen."

Gibt es doch jetzt auch schon in einigen Spielen, nur halt mit Ingamewährung. Theoretisch könnte es auch noch dazu kommen, dass entschieden wird, dass JEDE Transaktion und wenn es 2€ sind, irgendwann besteuert werden. Als wenn sich Regierungen und Behörden die Silbermünzen vom Tisch nehmen lassen.

Wenn man sich da mein ein bisschen reinfuchst, nicht mal tief, dann kommen einem sehr schnell große Zweifel, abseits von Umweltzerstörung wegen hohem Energieaufwand und anderen Dingen. 

Und auch wenn viele Firmen, Hardcorefans und manche Kryptomagazine einem vorgaukeln wollen, dass die Welt der NFTs und Kryptowährungen praktisch das Schlaraffenland sind, in dem einem die €uros praktisch von alleine in den Geldbeutel geflogen kommen - Dem ist schon jetzt mitnichten so.

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass UBISCHROTT mit ihren Plänen "nur" wollen, dass man ein paar Items die man irgendwann nicht mehr braucht, dann weiterverkauft und so vielleicht einen Teil der Ausgaben für das Spiel wieder reinholt oder sich ein bisschen Ingame-Guthaben dazuholt. Auch bezweifle ich, dass sie einem die Einnahmen dann gleich als Guthaben zurückerstatten oder ähnliches, was DANN soweit ich das gelesen habe, steuerrechtlich zumindest kein Problem mehr wäre. Man will ja verdienen und einen möglichst wachsenden Markt errichten, der vor allem die Anleger an der Börse freut.

Mein Rat ist: Finger weg - Vor allem glaube keinem, der dir in den höchsten Tönen vorschwärmt, wie einfach das doch alles und dir bei kritischen Fragen erzählen will, dass DU es einfach nicht verstehst.

Und vor allem auch schon deshalb FINGER WEG, weil aktuell niemand weiß, wohin die Reise Finanzrechtlich aktuell geht.


----------



## xaan (28. Januar 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ja eben, genau das meine ich ja. Entweder diese beiden hypothetischen Publisher machen eine Kooperation, dann könnten sie auch gleich direkt die relevanten Daten teilen, oder eben nicht, und dann viel Spass, wenn Publisher 1rausfindet, dass Publisher 2 seine Assets nachbaut/kopiert.


Die Frage ist inwiefern Publisher A überhaupt verbieten kann, dass Publisher B dessen NFTs unterstützt. Ich mein, das Eigentum am Echtheitszertifikat ist auf den Käufer des NFTs übergegangen. Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache. Da wird keine Lizenz verkauft. Das Ding ->gehört<- dann dem Käufer. Das Urheberrecht an den Assets ist ebenfalls nicht berührt, weil ja keine Assets geklaut werden. Publisher B erstellt ein komplett eigenes Item welches nur mit dem NFT im Spiel freigeschaltet wird.

Wenn so etwas jemals vor Gericht landet, sitze ich mit einem Eimer Popcorn davor und bin auf die Entscheidung gespannt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn so etwas jemals vor Gericht landet, sitze ich mit einem Eimer Popcorn davor und bin auf die Entscheidung gespannt.


Interessanter Aspekt des Themas. 😉


----------



## MrFob (28. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist inwiefern Publisher A überhaupt verbieten kann, dass Publisher B dessen NFTs unterstützt. Ich mein, das Eigentum am Echtheitszertifikat ist auf den Käufer des NFTs übergegangen. Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache. Da wird keine Lizenz verkauft. Das Ding ->gehört<- dann dem Käufer. Das Urheberrecht an den Assets ist ebenfalls nicht berührt, weil ja keine Assets geklaut werden. Publisher B erstellt ein komplett eigenes Item welches nur mit dem NFT im Spiel freigeschaltet wird.
> 
> Wenn so etwas jemals vor Gericht landet, sitze ich mit einem Eimer Popcorn davor und bin auf die Entscheidung gespannt.


Sobald da einer mit Kohle macht garantiere ich, dass es da Stress geben wuerde (wie Erfolgreich muesste man dann halt sehen).

Aber wie du selbst ja geschrieben hast, wird eh nicht passieren weil die Motivation fuer den Aufwand ja gar nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## ZgamerZ (28. Januar 2022)

Dann freuen wir uns hier vor allem schon mal auf die News:

"Logan Paul kauft für 25Millionen falsche NFTs von Fakeentwickler im "Vor-Release" - Kann nichts damit anfangen, weil angekündigtes Spiel nicht existiert".


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2022)

Darf man eigentlich noch das, was man eigentlich will: SPIELEN?
Ich will für ein Spiel niemanden heiraten, ich will keinen Online-Shop, ich will nichts extra kaufen, ich will keine NFTs, ich will nicht dies und ich will nicht jenes.

Ich will einfach nur ein verdammtes Scheiß-Spiel starten, ein paar Stunden schönen Spaß haben und dann das Ding ausmachen und gut is'. Dieser ganze Mist rundherum nervt einfach nur noch.

*N*o *F*ucking* T*okens


----------



## Orcnized (28. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist inwiefern Publisher A überhaupt verbieten kann, dass Publisher B dessen NFTs unterstützt. Ich mein, das Eigentum am Echtheitszertifikat ist auf den Käufer des NFTs übergegangen. Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache. Da wird keine Lizenz verkauft. Das Ding ->gehört<- dann dem Käufer. Das Urheberrecht an den Assets ist ebenfalls nicht berührt, weil ja keine Assets geklaut werden. Publisher B erstellt ein komplett eigenes Item welches nur mit dem NFT im Spiel freigeschaltet wird.
> 
> Wenn so etwas jemals vor Gericht landet, sitze ich mit einem Eimer Popcorn davor und bin auf die Entscheidung gespannt.


Sicher kann er das.
Beim Kauf von NFTs gehen nicht die Rechte an den Käufer über. Der Käufer kann dann sagen, "Hey schaut alle her, ich hab das gekauft"
ich empfehle hier 2h Video über NFTs: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQ_xWvX1n9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nein nicht mal angeben kann man damit, da dein NFT vielleicht einzigartig ist in der Hinsicht, daß du der Eigentümer und Besitzer bist, aber theroretisch trotzdem jeder davon eine Kopie haben könnte.


Aber du kannst dich super toll fühlen weil du weißt dass du allein das einzig wahre Original hast. 

Für mich ist und bleibt das ganze ein "Wert" durch künstliche Verknappung was wenn überhaupt nur für Sammler interessant ist.
Ist das gleiche wie mit CEs z.b. Oder irgendwelche limitierten Sneaker. Könnte man auch alles massenhaft produzieren. Macht man aber nicht und dadurch hat es für Sammler einen gewissen Wert. Alle anderen greifen sich dabei nur an den Kopf wenn jemand mehrere Tausend Euro für ein paar Schuhe ausgibt.


----------



## Orcnized (28. Januar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Aber du kannst dich super toll fühlen weil du weißt dass du allein das einzig wahre Original hast.
> 
> Für mich ist und bleibt das ganze ein "Wert" durch künstliche Verknappung was wenn überhaupt nur für Sammler interessant ist.
> Ist das gleiche wie mit CEs z.b. Oder irgendwelche limitierten Sneaker. Könnte man auch alles massenhaft produzieren. Macht man aber nicht und dadurch hat es für Sammler einen gewissen Wert. Alle anderen greifen sich dabei nur an den Kopf wenn jemand mehrere Tausend Euro für ein paar Schuhe ausgibt.


Naja, das mit der Vekrnappung passt nicht ganz. 
z.B. ein Bild - kann jeder sich kopieren, dadurch habens viele aber einer, der "coole", der kann dann nur sagen, "Aber im Gegensatz zu euch idioten habe ich Tausende Euro ausgegeben und habe das original, ätschi bätsch!"


----------



## ZgamerZ (28. Januar 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich noch das, was man eigentlich will: SPIELEN?
> Ich will für ein Spiel niemanden heiraten, ich will keinen Online-Shop, ich will nichts extra kaufen, ich will keine NFTs, ich will nicht dies und ich will nicht jenes.
> 
> Ich will einfach nur ein verdammtes Scheiß-Spiel starten, ein paar Stunden schönen Spaß haben und dann das Ding ausmachen und gut is'. Dieser ganze Mist rundherum nervt einfach nur noch.
> ...



Ich freue mich schon auf den Moment, wo ich in irgendeinem Loot-Spiel ne Kiste aufmache oder einen toten Gegner ausplündere und auf einmal ein NFT in virtuellen Händen halte und ich mich erst mal durch zwanzig Infofenster arbeiten muss, in denen mir dann erklärt wird, was ich jetzt alles mit meinem Katzenohrenhelm in neongelb mit lila Tupfen im NFT-Store machen kann oder auf QUARTZ oder wenn ich mich bereiterkläre, die neue, coole, Publisherwärung: "UBICOIN" über das neue, gelaunchte UBIWALLET, auf COINBASE zu benutzen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaan (28. Januar 2022)

Orcnized schrieb:


> Sicher kann er das.
> Beim Kauf von NFTs gehen nicht die Rechte an den Käufer über. Der Käufer kann dann sagen, "Hey schaut alle her, ich hab das gekauft"
> ich empfehle hier 2h Video über NFTs:
> 
> ...


Da muss man unterscheiden.
Der Käufer des NFT erhält natürlich *keine *Rechte an den Assets des Items im Spiel von Publisher A. (es sei denn das ist Teil des Kaufvertrags.)

Dem Käufer des NFT gehört aber das NFT. Und das NFT wiederum ist der Schlüssel um in einem *anderen *Spiel von Publisher B ein Item freizuschalten, welches Publisher B völlig alleine erstellt hat. Das mag dem Item von Publisher A nachempfunden sein (nicht zwingend), aber es *ist nicht* das Item von Publisher A. Die Sache ist da überhaupt nicht so klar wie du es darstellst.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. Januar 2022)

Orcnized schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Vekrnappung passt nicht ganz.
> z.B. ein Bild - kann jeder sich kopieren, dadurch habens viele aber einer, der "coole", der kann dann nur sagen, "Aber im Gegensatz zu euch idioten habe ich Tausende Euro ausgegeben und habe das original, ätschi bätsch!"


Ja bei einfachen Bildern mag das sein. Ich meinte eher auf das Gaming bezogen. Wenn ein Ubisoft z.b. ein Skin 100 mal anbietet und die alle verkauft sind dann haben halt nur diese 100 Leute diesen Skin. Sowas einfach zu kopieren und ebenfalls zu nutzen sollte dann ja nicht möglich sein. Sonst wäre das ganze ja noch sinnloser.


----------



## Orcnized (28. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Da muss man unterscheiden.
> Der Käufer des NFT erhält natürlich *keine *Rechte an den Assets des Items im Spiel von Publisher A.
> Ihm gehört aber das NFT.
> Und das NFT wiederum ist der Schlüssel um in einem *anderen *Spiel von Publisher B ein *anderes *Item freizuschalten, welches nur dem von Publisher A nachempfunden ist. (und nicht mal das ist zwingend der Fall. Es könnte auch etwas völlig anderes sein).


Joah, aber dann ist das in deinem Beispiel ja ein anderes Objekt was ja Publisher A nicht juckt, bis es die Ähnlichkeit des Objekts von Publisher A besitzt, wodurch wieder Rechte verletzt werden. Aber deinem Beispiel machst du klar, dass es ein anderes Item ist.

Jedenfalls sind wir uns ja einig, dass NFTs Quatsch ist.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja bei einfachen Bildern mag das sein. Ich meinte eher auf das Gaming bezogen. Wenn ein Ubisoft z.b. ein Skin 100 mal anbietet und die alle verkauft sind dann haben halt nur diese 100 Leute diesen Skin. Sowas einfach zu kopieren und ebenfalls zu nutzen sollte dann ja nicht möglich sein. Sonst wäre das ganze ja noch sinnloser.


Joah, das wäre möglich, aber auch ohne NFTs. Aber der tolle Publisher Ubisoft, der ja,  im Gegensatz zu uns dummen Pöbel, NFTs versteht, zeigt mit Quartz wie geil das ist - wo jeder die gleiche Hose, Helm haben kann, aber es hat ne andere Nummer darauf <o>


----------



## ZgamerZ (28. Januar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja bei einfachen Bildern mag das sein. Ich meinte eher auf das Gaming bezogen. Wenn ein Ubisoft z.b. ein Skin 100 mal anbietet und die alle verkauft sind dann haben halt nur diese 100 Leute diesen Skin. Sowas einfach zu kopieren und ebenfalls zu nutzen sollte dann ja nicht möglich sein. Sonst wäre das ganze ja noch sinnloser.



Gibt es ja bereits, nennt sich "Exklusive Skins oder Items", zeitlich begrenzt angeboten. Ob jetzt in nem Ingameshop gekauft oder weil es in der von mir erworbenen Deluxe-Edition mit dabei war. Nur Ubischrott und andere wollen diese dann nun zusätzlich noch zu "ganz einfach" wiederverkäuflichen Waren machen BZW. aus ihren "Spielen" mehr oder weniger schlecht getarnte Verkaufsbörsen machen, bei denen sie selber natürlich die meisten Einnahmen herauspressen können.


----------



## ZgamerZ (28. Januar 2022)

Und nur mal so nachgedacht... Wenn man ungefähr weiß, wie genau das System hinter dem Kauf- und vor allem Verkauf von NFTs auf den jeweiligen Handelsplattformen funktioniert...

Da frage ich mich, was würde Ubisoft und andere Firmen dann noch davon abhalten, ihre Spiele im Kaufpreis zu Release in zukunfst massivst zu erhöhen? Sie können die Kritik ja daran theoretisch ganz einfach dann abschmettern, in dem sie sagen: 
"Natürlich kostet WATCH DOGS 4 jetzt 150€ statt 75€! Aber dafür haben wir ja jetzt NFTs und QUARTZ, wir müssen unsere Kosten dafür ja irgendwie wieder reinholen! Aber IHR könnt ja einfach mit unseren NFTs handeln, dann habt ihr mit ein wenig Zeitaufwand den Kaufpreis doch sofort wieder drin! Oder sogar noch ein Plus!".

Klingt geisteskrank, könnte aber unter Umständen so kommen.

NFTs VERKAUFEN geht im Grundprinzip ja nämlich so:

-Du hast ein Bild erstellt, das ist erst mal nur ein Bild
-Du gehst zu einer dieser Anbieterplattfomen, wie Opensea oder Wax
-Dann brauchst du ein virtuelles Portmonaie, ein Wallet - Zum einen, weil du ja etwas brauchst, wo deine Einnahmen, die erst mal immer in Krypto sind, landen müssen...

UND WEIL...

...Und hier schweigen sich viele Kryptomagazine dann gerne aus oder nuscheln sich einen zurecht, weil ab hier die Sache eben nicht mehr so einfach und toll ist, wie behauptet

-WEIL du nämlich als der Verkäufer das Erstellen bzw Errechnen der Blockchain, mit der dein dummes, wertloses Bild dann versehen wird, damit es überhaupt erst zu einem NFT wird, SELBER BEZAHLEN MUSST. 

Marktüblich sind je nach Kursschwankungen knapp 80 bis 250€ - PRO BILD, welches du zu einem NFT machen willst. Das ist dann gar nicht mehr so "einfach und simpel" wie es dann immer beworben wird.

-Damit ist dann aber noch nicht einmal gesagt, dass du dein 80-bis-250€ Bildchen auch los wirst, musst ja erst mal einen Käufer finden und manche Marktseiten knöpfen sich dann auch noch eine "Bearbeitungsgebühr" ab.

Man spielt also rein faktisch Lotto, nur dass man halt pro Lottoschein eine wesentlich größere Summe abdrückt.

Da aber Ubisoft und Co ihren Kram ja nun erstmal selber erstellen und zur Verfügung stellen, also diese "Kosten für die Blockchain" nicht da sind, bzw bei ihnen hängen bleiben, jenachdem wie deren Pläne am Ende tatsächlich aussehen, sollte man sich halt bei dieser Geschichte zusätzlich fragen:

Wer hält die Studios und Publisher dann noch davon ab, Wucherpreise für ihre Spiele zu verlangen und einfach auf die NFT-Einnahmemöglichkeiten zu verweisen, als Begründung dafür?

Und wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass man seinen Ingame-NFT-Kram nicht irgendwann an das Geschäftsgebaren von Opensea, Wax und Co komplett angleicht? - So nach dem Motto: "Du hast gerade ein cooles Item bekommen! Das kannst du verkaufen, wenn du willst! Auf QUARTZ! (Die übliche Mutzungsgebühr von 20€ - zahlbar über dein Steam- PS- oder -Xboxkonto) Und vielleicht richtig abkassieren!".

Wenn man sich EIN BISSCHEN mit den Details von NFTs und Krypto auskennt, wird man bei solchen Meldungen und Aussagen wie hier sofort zum Verschwörungstheoretiker. Und das schlimme ist, egal wie man es wendet, es wird nicht besser, sondern eher beunruhigender.


----------



## Worrel (29. Januar 2022)

> "Aktuell denken Spieler aufgrund der Situation rund um NFTs, dass diese erstens den Planeten zerstören und zweitens einfach eine Möglichkeit für Spekulation sind. Aber was wir in erster Linie sehen, ist das Endgame. Im Endeffekt geht es um die Möglichkeit, Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben, Items weiterzuverkaufen, sobald diese ihren Nutzen verloren haben, oder sobald sie aufgehört haben, das Spiel zu spielen.
> 
> Also ist es eigentlich ein Vorteil für die Spieler. Es ist sehr vorteilhaft. Aber sie verstehen das zurzeit nicht."


Also zusammengefasst:
Spieler denken:
A: NFTs zerstören den Planeten
B: NFTs bieten Möglichkeiten zur Spekulation

Aber anstatt jetzt gegen A oder B zu argumentieren, kommt jetzt 
C: Man kann Items weiter verkaufen

Nun, 
1. nützt mir im "Endgame" nicht, daß ich meine Items weiterverkaufen kann, wenn der Planet kaputt ist. (Und dagegen gibt's ja scheinbar keine Argumente)
2. kann man doch problemlos Items weiterverkaufen. Gibt doch Items, die man über Keys weiter verkaufen kann. Neu wäre jetzt nur eine Möglichkeit, aus Items Keys zum Weitergeben zu extrahieren.
Wo da allerdings der Sinn von irgendwas sein soll, was über eine ID in der Datenbank des offiziellen Game Servers hinausgeht, verstehe ich in der Tat nicht.
und 
3. hab ich gar keinen Bock, Spiele zu spielen, bei denen man sich direkt gegen Bargeld durchkaufen kann. Selbst bei SP Titeln, bei denen man ja nicht mit der Konkurrenz mithalten muß, werden NFT-haltige Spiele dann ja so designed, daß man möglichst viel kauft ...



xaan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Echtheitszertifikat, das belegt, dass deine digitale Kopie die einzig wahre, echte Kopie ist.


Was mit einer Gegenstand-ID exakt genauso möglich ist.


xaan schrieb:


> Digitale Items die über unterschiedliche Spiele hinweg genutzt werden können.


Geht komischerweise auch schon ohne NFT. Beispiel Blizzard CEs mit Items für verschiedene Spiele.
Du hast EIN Produkt und erhältst "Produkte" (sprich: DLC Freischaltungen) in verschiedenen Spielen.


----------



## hawkytonk (29. Januar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Einige Firmen haben längst gemerkt was Spieler wollen. Es gibt drei Sorten Menschen auf der Welt. Die erste lernt aus Büchern. Die zweite aus Beobachtung. Und die dritte (Ubisoft) muss erst gegen den elektrischen Zaun pissen.


Lernen durch Schmerz war schon immer die bevorzugte Lernmethode. Nur rennt nicht jeder deswegen gleich in einen Wirbelsturm, um 'daraus zu lernen'.  Ubisoft scheint da ein Geschäftsmodell draus zu machen.


----------



## Vordack (29. Januar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Einige Firmen haben längst gemerkt was Spieler wollen. Es gibt drei Sorten Menschen auf der Welt. Die erste lernt aus Büchern. Die zweite aus Beobachtung. Und die dritte (Ubisoft) muss erst gegen den elektrischen Zaun pissen.


Das hab ich tatsächlich mal gemacht, zu Sylvester. Muss so 12-15 gewesen sein. Aber danach NIE wieder   (Keine Abgst, er funzt noch )
Am geilsten an dem Artikel finde ich:

_"Ich denke, Spieler verstehen nicht, was ein digitaler Sekundärmarkt für sie bringen kann. *Aktuell denken Spieler aufgrund der Situation rund um NFTs, dass diese erstens den Planeten zerstören *und zweitens einfach eine Möglichkeit für Spekulation sind. Aber was wir in erster Linie sehen, ist das Endgame. Im Endeffekt geht es um die Möglichkeit, Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben, Items weiterzuverkaufen, sobald diese ihren Nutzen verloren haben, oder sobald sie aufgehört haben, das Spiel zu spielen.

*Also ist es eigentlich ein Vorteil für die Spieler*. Es ist sehr vorteilhaft. Aber sie verstehen das zurzeit nicht."_

Also es ist ein Vorteil für die Spieler ihren Planeten zu zerstören


----------



## Theojin (29. Januar 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also es ist ein Vorteil für die Spieler ihren Planeten zu zerstören



Ja, genau, du weißt doch noch gar nicht, ob du nicht auch auf einem zerstörten Planeten deinem Hobby, dem Daddeln von Computerspielen nachgehen kannst. Deswegen gilt, einfach erstmal prophylaktisch mit NFTs eindecken, unter Umständen kannst du dir später Klopapier und Dosenwurst von den Verkaufserlösen deiner NFTs leisten.

Ihr sucht aber auch immer das Haar in der Suppe 

War mir ein Vergnügen, all die Kommentare zu lesen, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## mrvice (29. Januar 2022)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Ich verstehe vll. nicht was daran so toll sein soll aber ich verstehe auch nicht was daran so schlecht sein soll.


oh das is ganz einfach es is scho schlimm genug das skins/progress verkauft wird für unsummen aktuell kann sie halt noch jeder kaufen wenns dann NFT skins sind dann ist die anzahl begrenzt und du kannst dir sicher sein das der shit um einiges mehr kostet als jetzt schon vor allem dann sobald spieler da einen nicht vorhandenen wert rein-interpretieren. (und aus erfahrung werden sie das)
So ein skin handel ist generell immer abzulehnen vor allem dann wenn echtgeld im spiel is man siehts an cs go skins zu was für absurden preisen die gehandelt werden mit nft´s wärs noch schlimmer und du kannst da sicha sein das ubisoft bei jeder transaktion gut mitschneidet und orndlich kohle damit macht.
Is einfach lächerlich sowas einführen zu wollen. (is schon in cs-go lächerlich)
Vor allem dann wenn dir niemand sicherheit bei NFT´s garantieren kann und ubisoft lt deren AGB auch nicht macht.

im kurzen is es wie mit realer kunst..... ein bild is nix wert ausser was menschen dafür bereit  sind zu bezahlen NFT´s würden hier eine wertsteigerung darstellen im prinzip bescheißt sich die gesellschaft damit selbst.
wo dann mal 2 kleckse farbe auf ner weißen leinwand plötzlich paar hunderttausend oder mehr wert sind.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (29. Januar 2022)

Wenn das Thema mal so richtig an Fahrt aufnehmen tut und dann auch wirklich jeder mitbekommen hat, dass es da um schon viel Cash geht, kommen erstmal (1.) diejenigen ins Spiel, die auch was vom Kuchen abhaben wollen, dann 2.) die Faker, die meinen ihre eigene NFT-Suppe kochen zu müssen und dann vielleicht, so vielleicht in 10,15, 20 Jahren, die, die schon kurz vorm Burnout sind vor lauter Anti-NFT (3). Das klingt total unverlockend und SCHLECHT.


----------



## Worrel (29. Januar 2022)

Spiele sollten kein Shop sein.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (29. Januar 2022)

Der Tag, an dem etwas vernünftig kommuniziert wird, scheint trotz Kommunikationszeitalter echt in weiter Ferne. Ubisoft liegt mit der Aussage, dass NFTs nicht verstanden werden, nicht daneben. Zumindest nicht, wenn man sich diesen Thread exemplarisch ansieht. Aber man kann auch sehr gut erkennen, dass NFTs den Spielern Sorge bereitet.

Ubisoft wäre meiner Meinung nach besser beraten, die Gelegenheit zu nutzen und dem Spieler das Thema NFT näher zu bringen, anstatt ihn für "blöd" zu erklären.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Januar 2022)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Der Tag, an dem etwas vernünftig kommuniziert wird, scheint trotz Kommunikationszeitalter echt in weiter Ferne. Ubisoft liegt mit der Aussage, dass NFTs nicht verstanden werden, nicht daneben. Zumindest nicht, wenn man sich diesen Thread exemplarisch ansieht. Aber man kann auch sehr gut erkennen, dass NFTs den Spielern Sorge bereitet.
> 
> Ubisoft wäre meiner Meinung nach besser beraten, die Gelegenheit zu nutzen und dem Spieler das Thema NFT näher zu bringen, anstatt ihn für "blöd" zu erklären.


Da gibt es nichts nahe zu bringen, die einzige Intention ist es mehr Geld in die eigenen Taschen zu spülen.
Ich habe noch nicht ein valides Argument gehört was es einem Spieler an Vorzüge bietet, und zumindest eines sollte man doch haben, oder ?

Bei anderen Systemen muß es nicht jemdem gefallen, aber es gibt mindestens ein Argument für Spieler des Produktes:
- Optisch anderes/ansprechendes Outfit oder Storyerweiterung bei DLCs - ✔
- Dinge im Ingame Shop kaufen welche die Spielzeit verkürzen - ✔
- NFTs in Spielen - ❓


----------



## 1xok (29. Januar 2022)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ubisoft wäre meiner Meinung nach besser beraten, die Gelegenheit zu nutzen und dem Spieler das Thema NFT näher zu bringen, anstatt ihn für "blöd" zu erklären.


Man fragt sich als Spieler einfach *was* sie verkaufen wollen und *woher* das kommen soll. Ubisoft beantwortet aber nur das Wie. Und das verstehen wir sehr gut. Ich zumindest weiß was NFTs sind und wie sie funktionieren.

Wenn Valve jetzt sagen würde: wir stellen unseren Steam Marketplace und das Spieler-Inventory auf NFTs um, dann wäre klar, was gemeint ist.  Wenn Activision/Blizzard/Microsoft sagen würde: wir machen Hearthstonekarten als NFTs handelbar, ebenso.

Nur, was will Ubisoft? Sie haben Skins in R6. Schön, für die gibt aber keiner hunderte von Dollar aus, weil das System und die Ware bescheiden sind. Und was ändern NFTs daran? Nichts. Auch daran, dass Spiele von Ubisoft nach ein paar Jahren abgekündigt werden, ändern NFTs nichts. Aber wahrscheinlich stürzen die Leute sich jetzt auf die Grenzsteine des verhunzten Siedler-Abkömmlings, den Ubisoft jüngst auf den Markt geworfen hat.

In CS:GO werden einige Skins für $100.000 und mehr gehandelt. Besonders wenn sie noch Aufkleber von den entsprechenden Tunieren zieren. Dieser Markt funktioniert ganz ohne NFTs. Aber man könnte so etwas natürlich auch über NFTs abwickeln. Doch dazu muss man so etwas erst einmal haben! In CS:GO gibt es bestimmte Skins oft nur im Rahmen von bestimmten Operationen, was diese Skins sehr rar und manchmal sehr begehrt macht. Die erzielen dann unter Spielern nicht selten Preise im dreistelligen Bereich.

Was macht Ubisoft an dieser Stelle? Deren saisonale Skins sind nach der Saison nicht mehr handelbar. 
Außerdem sehen die meistens so generisch aus, dass man sich fragt wieso sie überhaupt Geld kosten.

Und das ist nur eine von vielen Baustellen, die Ubisoft hat. Ohne einen eigenen Marktplatz, _user generated content_ und dazu passenden Spielen (die von Millionen gespielt werden) brauchen sie mit NFTs erst gar nicht anfangen.

Ubisoft hat schlicht das Web 2.0 verschlafen und will jetzt Industry 7.0 machen. Wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Hurshi (29. Januar 2022)

Aber eigentlich sind ja die die NFT verkaufen gar nicht die schlimmsten sondern die die für so einen Scheiss Geld ausgeben ,denn die sind Schuld das es den Mist ja gibt , denn wenn kein Geld ausgegeben wird dann verschwinden NFT´s auch wieder. Ist ja bei vielen Dingen so , zb FIFA wenns keiner mehr kauft wachen die Entwickler auf und machen mal wieder ein gute Spiel weilse merken es is Müll aber nein es kaufen so viele das die das nicht machen müssen da se ja genug verdient haben damit und dann wird das nächste Spiel wieder Müll. so als Beispiel


----------



## ArtemisAirsoft (29. Januar 2022)

Nft würden nur bei spielen ohne verfallsdatum sinn machen zb wow usw ghost recon erscheint mir eher unsinnig in sowas zu investieren


----------



## 1xok (29. Januar 2022)

ArtemisAirsoft schrieb:


> Nft würden nur bei spielen ohne verfallsdatum sinn machen zb wow usw ghost recon erscheint mir eher unsinnig in sowas zu investieren


Zumal es ja Deinen Marktplatz vom Spiel entkoppelt. Welches interesse könnte z.B. Valve daran haben, dass Skins und andere Items außerhalb ihres eigenen Marktplatzes gehandelt werden?

Und welche Interesse verfolgt Ubisoft? Ich habe inzwischen den Eindruck, dass Ubisoft sich ein weiteres Aufschwemmen des Hypes rund um NFT wünscht, damit Anbieter wie Valve sich irgendwann dazu gezwungen fühlen ihre Marktplätze für Dritte zu öffnen. Nur da macht Ubisoft halt die Rechnung ohne den Wirt. Valve und andere werden niemals auf ihre Provisionen verzichten. Und schon gar nicht werden sie in eine Blockchain investieren, hinter der Ubisoft steht. Generell kann ein Unternehmen wie Valve, mit seinem sehr erfolgreichen Marketplace, keinerlei Interesse an einer Technik wie NFT haben.

Die Idee von Ubisoft ist: Sie machen jetzt Quarz und in ein paar Jahren müssen Valve und andere da mitziehen, weil es halt alle machen. Diese Strategie ist für mich irgendwo nachvollziehbar und gleichzeitig ein Offenbarungseid. Daran noch selbst erfolgreiche Marken zu etablieren oder fortzuführen glaubt man bei Ubisoft offenbar schon selbst nicht mehr bzw. hat diese Strategie aufgegeben. Valve und andere sollen die Spiele machen und pflegen, Ubisoft will kassieren. So scheint der Plan zu sein.


----------



## Worrel (29. Januar 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Wenn Activision/Blizzard/Microsoft sagen würde: wir machen Hearthstonekarten ... handelbar,


... bräuchte man dafür keinen NFT.
Jedem Item eine eindeutige ID verpassen, Eigentumsübertragung via Blizzard Guthaben, Käse gegessen.


----------



## Shotay3 (30. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da gibt es nichts nahe zu bringen, die einzige Intention ist es mehr Geld in die eigenen Taschen zu spülen.
> Ich habe noch nicht ein valides Argument gehört was es einem Spieler an Vorzüge bietet, und zumindest eines sollte man doch haben, oder ?
> 
> Bei anderen Systemen muß es nicht jemdem gefallen, aber es gibt mindestens ein Argument für Spieler des Produktes:
> ...


War nicht der groß angeworbene Vorteil der NFT's, dass angenommen, du hast einen tollen NFT Skin deiner Lieblingswaffe im neuen Ghost Recon 2024, so sorgt Ubisoft dafür das diese NFT Items wohl dann auch im neuen Far Cry 2024 existiert? Aber natürlich nur wenn du der Besitzer bist! Dann bist du super cool weil du diesen wahnsinnig tollen Skin in all deinen Ubisoft spielen präsentieren kannst. In sofern wäre der Vorteil für Spieler, das gewisse Items/Skins Spieleübergreifend verfügbar wären. 
Schöne neue Welt, ich bin mich dann mal eben übergeben....


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Januar 2022)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> War nicht der groß angeworbene Vorteil der NFT's, dass angenommen, du hast einen tollen NFT Skin deiner Lieblingswaffe im neuen Ghost Recon 2024, so sorgt Ubisoft dafür das diese NFT Items wohl dann auch im neuen Far Cry 2024 existiert? Aber natürlich nur wenn du der Besitzer bist! Dann bist du super cool weil du diesen wahnsinnig tollen Skin in all deinen Ubisoft spielen präsentieren kannst. In sofern wäre der Vorteil für Spieler, das gewisse Items/Skins Spieleübergreifend verfügbar wären.
> Schöne neue Welt, ich bin mich dann mal eben übergeben....


Wo ist dabei Doch gleich der Vorteil ?

Was bringt mir die "Schirmmütze der Intelligenz" in einem Shooter ?
Was der "Knüppel der Vernichtung" in einem Sportspiel ?
Wie imba soll denn das "nahe Zukunft Nachtsichtgerät" im "Steam Punk Far Cry" sein um mal im selben Genre zu bleiben ?

Oder mal ganz anders angegangen:
Wir haben da ein universelles Objekt, das innerhalb einer Stunde von einem Designer für ein Valheim erstellt wurde und das soll dann in einem Spiel mit deutlich besserer Graphik z.B. Assasins Creed Valhalla verwendet werden.
Dafür darf ein Designer dann mehrere Stunden aufwenden, nur damit es möglich wird ?
Wer zahlt den Aufwand bei den "10 anderen Spielen" wo man es dann nutzen könnte, gekauft wurde es ja in Valheim, wo das Geld im übrigen dieses Studio erhalten hat ?

Innerhalb eines Publishers kann sich das aus diesem Gesichtspunkt möglicherweise rechnen (Gegenfinanzieren), aber spätestens dann wenn das übergreifend funktionieren soll, wie bekommt man da die Balance hin?

Sagen wir mal es sind nur ein Gesamtaufwand von 10Std. die dieses Objekt insgesamt kostet.
Wer soll das bezahlen ?
Selbst bei der fairsten Abrechnung dürfte so ein Gegenstand etliche 100€ nur an Arbeitswert haben, soll die Unkosten das Studio von Valheim übernehmen ?

Nene ... das einzige was dabei neben einer potenziellen Einnahmequelle rüberkommt, wäre bestenfalls ein Spekulationsobjekt für Superreiche, die sonst auch andere fragwürdige Dinge "wetten".


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wo ist dabei Doch gleich der Vorteil ?
> 
> Was bringt mir die "Schirmmütze der Intelligenz" in einem Shooter ?


Den Spaß hast Du doch schon bei Ghost Recon aber auch FC6. Du hast Handschuhe des Scharfschützen (höhere Zielgenauigkeit, irgendwelche Helme gegen Gift oder auch für besseres Zielen. Daraus gibts komplette Setups incl. Stiefel, Hosen usw.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Oder mal ganz anders angegangen:
> Wir haben da ein universelles Objekt, das innerhalb einer Stunde von einem Designer für ein Valheim erstellt wurde und das soll dann in einem Spiel mit deutlich besserer Graphik z.B. Assasins Creed Valhalla verwendet werden.
> Dafür darf ein Designer dann mehrere Stunden aufwenden, nur damit es möglich wird ?
> Wer zahlt den Aufwand bei den "10 anderen Spielen" wo man es dann nutzen könnte, gekauft wurde es ja in Valheim, wo das Geld im übrigen dieses Studio erhalten hat ?



Das hast Du jetzt schon. Z.B. das gesamte Interieursystem und -prinzip von FC6 stammt 1:1 aus Ghost Recon Wildlands/Breaking Point. Die Assets sind vielleicht marginal verändert (bis auf eine Handvoll spezieller angepaßt auf FC z.B. die Gift-Resistenzausrüstungsgadgets) aber vom Prinzip her das gleiche. Das gibts also schon noch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das hast Du jetzt schon. Z.B. das gesamte Interieursystem und -prinzip von FC6 stammt 1:1 aus Ghost Recon Wildlands/Breaking Point. Die Assets sind vielleicht marginal verändert (bis auf eine Handvoll spezieller angepaßt auf FC z.B. die Gift-Resistenzausrüstungsgadgets) aber vom Prinzip her das gleiche. Das gibts also schon noch.


Ohne Frage, aber hier befinden wir uns auch beim gleichen Publisher.
Lass mal den Masterchiefhelm oder Marios Mütze nach Ghost Recon oder Far Cry kommen. 😉


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2022)

Noch ein lustiger Aspekt:
Wenn jetzt Teile der ingame Item Datenbank in NTFs "outgesourced" werden - was heißt das für die zukünftige Spielerschaft, die zB ein Spiel mit GameNFT1.0 spielen will, wenn gerade GameNFT4.7 aktuell ist?


----------



## Worrel (1. Februar 2022)

Interessanter Text zu NFTs:








						NFT und Blockchain: Was steckt hinter dem Hype? (Interview) » TONSPION
					

Überall begegnen uns neue Begriffe wie NFT und Blockchain mit einem großen Zukunftsversprechen. Doch was ist dran am Hype? Wir lassen es uns vom Informatiker




					www.tonspion.de


----------



## Ron_Stone_82 (6. Februar 2022)

Ist doch Gut wenn man Zeug so los wird von Game's die man nicht mehr hat/spielt/braucht...


----------



## Sebalon (6. Februar 2022)

Hier mal ein lustiges Video zum Thema





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y05Lg3ikPC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2022)

Absolut bekloppt was manche Leute für Summen ausgeben für Digitalschrott.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Februar 2022)

Wow, 1,9Millionen für ein Bild in einer Auflösung wo ein PC beim Brute Force generieren vermutlich nur max eine Minute gebraucht hat. 🤨


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. April 2022)

War wohl nix als heiße Luft bisher...



> According to two sources familiar with Ubisoft’s Strategic Innovations Lab, the team behind Quartz has gone mostly quiet internally following the initial backlash to its controversial experiment.











						Sources: New Ghost Recon In Development As Ubisoft Moves On From Breakpoint NFT Controversy
					

Ubisoft ends updates for Breakpoint as its live-service plans continue to multiply




					kotaku.com


----------

